
World's Only Sample of Metallic Hydrogen Disappears in Lab - Meerax
http://www.techtimes.com/articles/199274/20170226/worlds-only-sample-of-metallic-hydrogen-disappears-in-lab.htm
======
intergalactic
Someone, somewhere, somehow, took it. They were trying to do too much too
soon. Most likly it was the Intergalactic Police. But it's a good thing it
disappeared because the power companies would have had to increase rates three
fold. Why, you ask? Because, even though it would be cheaper to produce and
transmit power for the power companies, the consumer would have to shoulder
the cost of this new material. Big Biz 101

~~~
papers_plz
Given that intergalactic trade is at an all time low, I think it's safe to say
that the sample was stolen by someone keen on selling it for a tidy sum.

Pretty doubtful that there is anything driving crime beyond scarcity, paucity,
and the greed that comes from having to have control over everything to
assuage feelings of inadequacy.

If there is a galactic police then surely the intergalactic police and the
cosmoslogical police have the matter well in hand. I know because no one told
me....lol.

